# A6 4.2 2005



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

Did the 2005 4.2 have FSI?


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: A6 4.2 2005 (iwantanaudi)*

no. 07 models only.


----------

